# Detailed charts



## MoreGainsWanted (25 June 2016)

Does anyone know of online charts that show impacting information against the share price line eg. dividends, major announcements, market announcements etc.


----------



## aussiedaytrader (27 June 2016)

Which market /shares are you interested in? Australia or US?

cheers


----------

